# Creeping Thyme



## dfaulkner (Mar 26, 2011)

Our girls were all over ours, today.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Same here, we found 2 purple flowering varieties at our local nursery. One blooms longer than the other. Sorry don't remember witch is witch.
The bees like both of them, & they grow very well where I live.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

KQ6AR said:


> don't remember witch is witch.


Which wich does the which witch like - the which witch wich or the witch which wich?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Knew it was spelled wrong When I typed it, But I didn't like the options spell checker gave me. So I just left it with its broom stick.

Good one


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

KQ6AR said:


> I didn't like the options spell checker gave me.


 Just messin with ya.... Spell checker is great as long as you know how to spell.......


----------

